# click click click



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

I Have my DVDp Hooked up to my HT reciver via digital coax and I keep getting a Clicking sound through all 5 speakers and it is annoying sometimes. I think that there may be a case of digital coax "Noise" I heard about this when I was browsing google for SPDIF "noise" and it seems that people are having this same problem on their computers, but nothing like this from a DVD player. It does not happen all the time (every second) but sometimes every few minutes, you can still hear it when listening to loud movies and games (no music). what's going on? :rant: :dunno: :dontknow: :scratchhead:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the clicking only heard when you have the volume turned up high?


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Is the clicking only heard when you have the volume turned up high?


no.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have an optical output on the dvd player that you could try. If not, try checking your cable routing making sure its not crossing any power cables or running too close to a crt. What brand/model is the dvdplayer?

Edit: If your using one of the thin cables like what typically comes with equipment, try using a heavier video cable, or get one that's designs for coaxial use.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

sparky77 said:


> Do you have an optical output on the dvd player that you could try. If not, try checking your cable routing making sure its not crossing any power cables or running too close to a crt. What brand/model is the dvdplayer?
> 
> Edit: If your using one of the thin cables like what typically comes with equipment, try using a heavier video cable, or get one that's designs for coaxial use.


yeah I'm using a cheap video cable as my digital coax cable, as for the dvd player there is no optical output, its just a $50.00 GPX DVD player.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Your probably gonna have to get a better dvd player to get rid of the noise. Most likely what your hearing is the feedback signal from the servo motor for the laser, it's probably not as well filtered as it should be in the internal electronics, and it's bleeding into the other parts of the circuit. I had the same problem with my sungale, audio outputs, but never tried the digital output as I didn't have a digital receiver at the time.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

sparky77 said:


> Your probably gonna have to get a better dvd player to get rid of the noise. Most likely what your hearing is the feedback signal from the servo motor for the laser, it's probably not as well filtered as it should be in the internal electronics, and it's bleeding into the other parts of the circuit. I had the same problem with my sungale, audio outputs, but never tried the digital output as I didn't have a digital receiver at the time.


probablt, but i had an analog HTIB before and used the analog outputs on the DVD player and I never heard any servo noise, could be my RCA RT600 receiver or my cable, it only happens once in a while but not all the time it isnt a loud sound either and at some volumes you can't even hear it. 

I do have a phillis DVD player that I had for my stereo until I got my vintage CD player to work again, I dropped the cd player and it started working again.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Raymond Leggs said:


> I dropped the cd player and it started working again.


Ah, good old percussive maintenance. When all else fails, use a bigger hammer!

You could stop by your local big box stores and see if they have an "open box" digital coax cable in their stock. If they do, buy it and try it to see if that fixes the problem. If it does, then order one from Monoprice.com, and return the cable to the store when the Monoprice cable arrives in the mail. Most places give you 30 days to return.

I call it "renting". :sarcastic::hide:

If it doesn't fix the problem, then it's probably time for a new player.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you get noise with any other sources such as a cable box or game system? Just to rule out the problem being with the receiver.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

sparky77 said:


> Do you get noise with any other sources such as a cable box or game system? Just to rule out the problem being with the receiver.


No, I have no cable box but I do have a PS1 and that seems to work fine, I do have a CRT TV under the receiver along with a VCR and thats working fine also. I do hace a center channel speaker sitting on top of the TV too. 

Maybe I do need to get another receiver.


----------

